# Yes  ... I want to order ...



## Ramisadeh

Hi, I understand that "Sipariş etmek/vermek" is the verb to order (for food or goods), but what about the verb "Ismarlamak"? Can I use it in the same way? My Turkish friend told me no it is a different meaning.


----------



## Muttaki

Yes it means to buy something for someone like a cup tea or coffee, meal etc. You can say for instance to your companion "Sana bir kahve ısmarlayayım". It would be translated as "I buy you a coffee" but that would be killing the spirit of the word _ısmarlamak_; because buying refers to the fact that you pay money for him or her and perhaps in return for something while _ısmarlamak_ has nothing to do with doing something in return. One can easily accept an offer like this without thinking at all about any giving back.

For instance you and your friend after drinking something wanted to pay the whole amount, you can make your friend accept you pay by saying "Ben ısmarlıyorum".


----------



## PorFavorDama

Or the verb "ısmarlamak" also corresponds to the verb "offer" in English, just as in "May I offer you a drink?".


----------



## Ramisadeh

Is it like an invitation? If I wantd to invite someone over for dinner at my house, could I use ısmarlamak also?


----------



## Rallino

No, it should be at the restaurant or a café. Ismarlamak means you pay for it.


----------



## Ramisadeh

What an unusual word for a very specific situation, o.k I understand now, thanks a bunch


----------



## uress

Rallino said:


> Ismarlamak means you pay for it.


But 1. if you order something (like pizza e.g.) for delivery? 2. you buy everything for that cooking at home?
Does it mean that you can use this verb only if you pay for immediately for the ready to serve food/drink?
Can you use it only for food and drink or for anything else, too? Ok, icecream


----------



## Rallino

> 1. if you order something (like pizza e.g.) for delivery?


Yes, it can be used in that case too.



> 2. you nuy everything for that cooking at home?


No. Buying the ingredients and then preparing it at home doesn't count as _ısmarlamak_. Ismarlamak basically means you pay for someone's food that is prepared by a third party.

It can be used for all sorts of food, drinks and icecream.


----------



## uress

Ok, clear now. For everything on the table. And what about a movie e.g.?

Thanks 

Ist it like or almost the Greek _kernao_? Kernao is used not only for food and drink.


----------



## Rallino

Well, it can be said as a joke "sana bir film ısmarlayayım." But, it would be unusual.


----------



## uress

I got it, thanks!


----------

